# My Rocky Mountain Bulldog, I know hes not a pit but hes mine



## Southernfryedyankee (Jan 26, 2009)

Please people if you have negative comments keep them to yourself. I love pits and have owned 1. I support your cause 1000000000% so dont hinder mine. There will be more Some of these are thumbnails so click on them to make them bigger. The very first picture is my absolute fav of Uncle Ruckus.


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry some are thumbnails and some arent


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Gorgeous man, seriously.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah, not like their website. yours looks very well done


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Great looking dog right there, love the name too!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

super cute dog. I bet those kids love him. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

your pup is a cutie!


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

beautifull dog!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's one good lookin bulldog! How old is he? He has such a sweetheart of a face!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He doesn't look bad at all.
He has a very cute face!


----------



## Southernfryedyankee (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you. He just turned 6 mos old.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i agree with above.. he is one handsome devil.... the ones on the website however werent to my liking, but urs looks great.... they did somethine right


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Very nice looking boy you have, I dont think i have ever seen them before, are they a mix breed or what tell me more.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

SOOO CUTE!!! LOVE HIM for you! The human kids are cute too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh god super cute. I love that face and he has a beautiful coat!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

beautiful bulldog!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

He looks great! I like how the white goes up the right side of his face, thats cute.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pretty dog I bet he makes you happy !! That's all that matters


----------

